# Rear-ended



## jiwawa

On Saturday, in the wee Aygo (thank goodness). I was just moving onto a roundabout when someone behind me decided to help me on my way.

Very little damage, just a scratch on the rear bumper, but I'm mindful of a friend who's much heavier car was shunted when parked - and was a write-off due to chassis damage.

I was surprised when I contacted my insurance and they asked 'Are you notifying us or asking for advice?' I couldn't get the difference. Went with Notify.

Then I was surprised that they didn't say That's grand, leave it to us n we'll sort it all n get back to you. Nope, if I wanted to avoid losing NCB (despite having protected NCB) I'd have to personally chase the opposition's insurance.....

As it happens, his insurance contacted me, accepting all liability and making everything very easy (so far!). That's Churchill. Might change at my next renewal.

I'm at the place where they estimate the repair job. There's a lovely Wildax Solaris waiting to have some bodywork done.


----------



## erneboy

That was bad luck Jean. Hope it all gets resolved easily.


----------



## GEMMY

Jean, who is your unhelpful ins.co. Just to be forewarned :wink2:

tony


----------



## jiwawa

I'm currently with Allianz but talking to a few folk it would seem this is the norm these days?


----------



## nicholsong

Jean and all others reading.


When there is an accident and one is sure the other party is to blame the best procedure is as follows.




Make a claim against the other party in person as it is they who caused the accidenr, even if insured. In that way, even if the other party's insurers deny the claim for whatever reason one still has a claim against the person.


As far as one's owner insurers, proceed as following:-


Notify them of an accident, as one is obliged to do. Do this in writing, but emphasise that this is 'Notification' not a 'Claim'. Enclose a copy of your claim against the offending party.



Insurers only have one form - a 'Claim Form' sent to you tto ascertain the circumstances of the accident. Before entering anything, cross out the word 'Claim' and write across it 'This is for Notification Only'. Accompany it with a similatr letter, but in it reserve your right to claim at a later date, stapled to it, and ask for acknowledgement of 'Notifiation'


By this procedure:


You have claimed against the party causing the damage.


Have not claimed on your nsurance, therebye protecting your NCB


Resrved the right to claim on your insurance should the other party/insurers not pay.






This should prevent your insurer from settling on a 'knock for knock' basis and reducing your NCB.


It also alerts them to the facts that you, or an 'associate', knows insurance law.


Hope this helps anyone in similar situations.


Geoff


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks for that advice Geoff - I will read it more carefully when I get home.


----------



## peribro

Unfortunately a "not at fault" accident will often adversely affect the renewal premium even though the NCB hasn't been affected.


----------



## jiwawa

Is that even if there's no cost to your insurer at all Peter?


----------



## peribro

Yes, I'm afraid it is Jean. That's why it certainly pays to shop around at every renewal and particularly if the premium has been increased.


----------



## jiwawa

I do that anyway but it will be interesting to see how much difference there is this coming renewal. My insurance hasn't been the cheapest this last year or so but i didn't think the cheaper ones were all that reliable - reading reviews.


----------



## peribro

Article here about not at fault premium increases. As it says, not all insurers increase premiums - its pot luck I think whether yours does or doesn't.

https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money...osts-soar-no-fault-accidents-don-t-claim.html


----------



## erneboy

The whole point of Geoff's post was to alert people how to report an accident while not making it a claim and making it abundantly clear that it isn't.

This was discussed in detail on another thread recently. Geoff is 100% correct.

People might do well to remember that it isn't a no-blame bonus, it's a no-claim bonus so the circumstances or who eventually pays do not matter.


----------



## Mrplodd

A while ago my premium was increased because of a no fault claim.

My car was parked and unattended outside sons house when his neighbour (who had just had a domestic row) reversed out of their drive across the road and into my car. Claimed directly with their insurer no problem. At next renewal “Have you had ANY accidents or claims in the last 12 months?” Yes says me and explained the circumstances “That will increase your premium because “statistics” show that anyone involved in a no fault claim is more likely to be involved in a fault claim” WTF?? I asked for proof of this “statistic” 

“Sorry, that’s commercially sensitive so we cannot provide it”

Talk about a total load of testicles!!! Sadly this attitude is rife within the insurance industry.

One thing it’s ESSENTIAL to remember is that it’s a No CLAIMS Discount and NOT a “No BLAME Discount” a subtle but very important difference.

As has been said, in circumstances detailed in the OP do NOT contact your insurer until you have had the claim settled, in full, by the other insurer. At this point (as it’s a condition of YOUR insurance) you must notify your insurer BUT make it abundantly clear you are merely notifying them, and require them to do NOTHING other than log it.

Remember insurance companies are NOT your friend, they are huge companies whose sole purpose in life to make money out of YOU!! 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

@andy

You have aPM mate


----------



## patp

Well I think that it is time for a change! We are paying them. They should be working for us. I blame Thatcher and that culture of "every man for himself". We started to think that it was acceptable for people to behave in the way that insurance companies do and so they fulfilled our expectations. Bring back the Lloyds "names" I say!


----------

